# Rone-O



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

In the box are Roamer,Rodania and now Rone.Bottom of the 3 price wise but do exactly what supposed to do without fuss so long as daily wind.And they are BIG at 35mm and all dial as well. These two recent arrivals and my own photos too!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like the posher one, the "Countryman" = Green Wellies and an Austin A40 :lol:

(that'll be before your time then?)


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nah-you might have had green wellies -we had clogs and segs-A40 was hatchback and posh -my first car was ford 100e pop-3speed and vacuum window wipers-had to drive it flat out in rain to clear the screen.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Good sensible watch the Rone and prettier on the inside than out!



















Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well that is just gorgeous and well set up and well photoed-what size ?30mm? :man_in_love:


----------

